# Hemingray factory artifacts



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here are a few pics of bottles and other items I dug up over the years at Hemingray. Little was known about what type of bottles they made back then, until we started piecing together
 the puzzle with shards we dug up. Every once in a while we find whole examples of these bottles, some times they are annealed some times there not. Here are some that made it thru the cleaning process. The ones that do not make it tend to blow up like bombs when we go to clean them espicially the solid pour bottles.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

last pic was of a billy boy beverage bottle 6 1/4 oz.
 here is a pay day bottle one of my favorites it is a 9 oz 
 bottle is out of Atlanta. This one has dice in different configurations embossed on the bottle.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a neat bottle, it is called the monument bottling works.
 It is a soda with a embossed statue of the monument that is located in downtown Indpls.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a liberty bottle with the statue of liberty embossed on the front.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a "solid pour" Hemingray no 9 in aqua or blue aqua
 Any type of mold whether it be bottle or insulator has to come up to temp. before production can start. Sometimes the molds were placed on top of the furnaces to bring them up to temp.
 but the quick way is just to pour molten glass in the mold let it set up for a couple of seconds remove it and then start making your item.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a nice solid pour Hemingray 19 in ice blue.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

This is a pretty cool item I found, it is a 
 part of a solid pour Globe fruit jar in lt aqua Hemingray made all globe fruit jars from 1886 to 1905.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a widemouth globe jar lid next to a regular globe lid.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is a solid pour globe lid


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

here is a neat globe lid that is warped.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 26, 2006)

The unfinished insulators are probably of interest to insulator people.
 cool stuff


----------



## Brains (Nov 26, 2006)

They are interesting to me, i want 1[]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow Darrin, That stuff is great. I didn't know about the solid pour stuff.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

I will try to get some pics of the solid bottles here shortly.


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 26, 2006)

How do you get your pictures to post so large? Mine are always pretty much a standard size when I upload them.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont know why but I think I like the screen size smaller pics better. Does anybody else like the larger pics


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 26, 2006)

The larger pics are harder to see and I do like the smaller pics myself, I was just wondering how they post them so big. Every time I try to post a larger pic the system just won't take it and sometimes on some of the bottles that I show you do need larger pics.


----------



## crkgrl (Nov 27, 2006)

did you ever see an address for hemingway when they were in covington?   looked in my local 1927-28 directory, but no luck.


----------



## diggerdarrin (Nov 27, 2006)

Hemingray moved from Covington to Muncie in 1887, they still owned and did some buisiness out of that building in Covington for 15 or 20 years after the move. The factory use to sit just west of the suspension bridge right where that new 25 story hotel now sits. A local mueseum had archaelogist dig this site and they recovered 200 boxes of glass artifacts, some which I have seen personally( had to beg the curator to bring some boxes up from the basement).


----------



## crkgrl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Darrin,
 Thanks for the info on the Hemingway site.  I know exactly where you mean. 

 "So many sites, so little time".  

 Alot of my rural digging has been confined to the non-poison ivy times of the year, like now.  Still there are so many possible urban sites too.  

 Keep looking down!


----------

